# Reostato, Trimmers y Potenciómetro



## osterie (Ago 28, 2007)

hola a todos, desearia saber que es un reostato, trimmer y potenciometro, y en ke se diferencian..

no entiendo esto es por ke el reostato y trimmer son potenciometros pero porke se denominan con otros nombres


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Reostato = Preset = Potenciometro = Resistencia variable

Reostato: Maneja potencias elevadas desde algunos Watts a cientos de Watts

Preset: Es una resistencia variable de ajuste eventual, generalmente en fabrica o taller, no tiene perilla ni eje, se accede a el mediante destornillador o herramienta especial. Maneja potencias muy bajas
Pre = Previo.
Set = Ajuste.

Potenciometro: Resistencia variable de panel, para que la ajuste el usuario manualmente a su gusto y conveniencia. Maneja potencias muy bajas

Trimmer: Es un capacitor variable de ajuste eventual, generalmente en fabrica o taller, no tiene perilla ni eje, se accede a el mediante herramienta especial.


----------



## osterie (Ago 29, 2007)

gracias por responder tan rapido

salu2


----------



## laprast (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola muy buenas
Aprovechando este hilo, necisitaria un reostato giratorio de por lo menos de 50 Watts. Ya que tengo que manejar 2 A a 24V. ¿Seriais tan amables de aconsejarme alguno? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.scram.com.ar/
http://www.scram.com.ar/reostatos.html


----------

